# Smokey



## Maggie3fan (Dec 4, 2020)

I adopted Smokey from our local animal shelter in August of 2019. He was 11 yrs old then and his old lady keeper had died and Smoke went to the shelter. I am very sorry for her and Smokey, well, it's been a year and I have to say I have never had a cat in all my years of having cats that was as physically affectionate as this cat..He hates having his picture so he always manages to close his eyes or turns his head. So this time I took his picture surreptitiously. When it's blurred his poking the camera with his paw. He really pesters me while I am putting on my make up.
He doesn't see the camera yet


Poking at me now


Darn cat anyway, I want a good photo of him, he poked the camera


the jerk!




I like the last one the best...


----------



## Aloysius Taschse (Dec 4, 2020)

So cute! I have a question: how does Smokey handle your tortoises? I know some animals will harass them but others like my dog will sniff it lightly and just sit there watching it walk around. I might get a cat in the future, but since Kiwi will be outside in a fenced in enclosure (probably, still working out a design), but I can probably manage a cat even if it does harass Kiwi.


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 4, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> I adopted Smokey from our local animal shelter in August of 2019. He was 11 yrs old then and his old lady keeper had died and Smoke went to the shelter. I am very sorry for her and Smokey, well, it's been a year and I have to say I have never had a cat in all my years of having cats that was as physically affectionate as this cat..He hates having his picture so he always manages to close his eyes or turns his head. So this time I took his picture surreptitiously. When it's blurred his poking the camera with his paw. He really pesters me while I am putting on my make up.
> He doesn't see the camera yet
> View attachment 312259
> 
> ...


Owww very pretty! Does he go outside?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 4, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> I like the last one the best...



A great series of pix! They perfectly capture one of the traits of most cats..."I said, don't put that thing in my face! Next time I bat at you, you're gonna get shredded!"


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 4, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> Owww very pretty! Does he go outside?


No, I don't believe in outside cats. Neither Smokey or Simon go out. But Smokey does go in the car with me. I took him to my sister's and he was just the best manned guy. It's been shown that inside cats live from 7 to 10 years longer. They don't decimate the wild bird populations if kept inside. Inside cats are better all around...
Simon


he's 34 lbs, and 2,5 feet long. He's half Maine Coon and half Norwegian Forest cat


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 4, 2020)

Thats an awesome mix! Huge cats, and a natural huge. Our Norwegian passed in October. She was 16.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Dec 4, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> I adopted Smokey from our local animal shelter in August of 2019. He was 11 yrs old then and his old lady keeper had died and Smoke went to the shelter. I am very sorry for her and Smokey, well, it's been a year and I have to say I have never had a cat in all my years of having cats that was as physically affectionate as this cat..He hates having his picture so he always manages to close his eyes or turns his head. So this time I took his picture surreptitiously. When it's blurred his poking the camera with his paw. He really pesters me while I am putting on my make up.
> He doesn't see the camera yet
> View attachment 312259
> 
> ...


Don't you dare tell my cats that batting the camera is even an option...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 4, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't you dare tell my cats that batting the camera is even an option...


Believe me, I'm thinkin all cats know this...they wait for the right time to use it


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Dec 4, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Believe me, I'm thinkin all cats know this...they wait for the right time to use it


Hmmm... I don't think ours have ever batted at the camera. Sniffed at it, turned away from it, denied its very existence, sure. But I don't think they've actually swatted at it before. ?

Don't tell them... I don't want them starting now! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 6, 2020)

Aloysius Taschse said:


> So cute! I have a question: how does Smokey handle your tortoises? I know some animals will harass them but others like my dog will sniff it lightly and just sit there watching it walk around. I might get a cat in the future, but since Kiwi will be outside in a fenced in enclosure (probably, still working out a design), but I can probably manage a cat even if it does harass Kiwi.


I have 2 senior cats, but my tortoises live in an outside tort shed, so basically the tortoises and cats have never met. I do have a number of box turtles that I soak on the kitchen floor and the cats come and look in the tub, but I have open tort tables with box turtles and I have never found a cat inside the box turtle tables. This is where my tortoises are kept.


----------

